# Preemptive report Bob Sikes



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys,
A coworker and I are heading down to bob sikes tonight to get away from work and see what we can catch. I hope that by the AM i'll have some reports for you.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have caught some really nice reds over there. I have also caught alot of sting rays. They are both alot of fun to reel in. Good luck tonight


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Good luck as well was out there a few days ago and caught the biggest bluefish i have ever seen and alot of giant sail cats


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. 
We got out there around 9(had to stop for bait) we fished squid for two hours without a bite, i landed a tiny sail cat and we popped that on a heavy grouper rig hoping for anything. an hour later it was headless and we were once again without live bait.
I was using a high low rig with cut squid and a 1oz sinker and cating back into the shadow of the vehicle bridge I managed to pull out a dozen nice sized silver trout and even a few double hookups. these we used as bait and maybe some fish fingers later on today.
at about 4:30 the free swimming trout was hit hard after a minute of palming the real and clearing lines it spit the bait, with no teeth marks I suspect cobia? we reset and again same style bite and spit. 
an hour later the weighted bait gets a tug and rather than jumping on it we let the fish munch for ten whole minutes! it came up in the water and it was a 3-4 foot gar being the first i've seen in the wild i thought it was awesome but we were unable to firmly hook it and it spit a nice clean hook back to us.
At sun up two very fast moving schools came through Spanish macs with some real bruisers mixed in came from deeper water and disappeared quickly, the second school were ladyfish that were very finicky but we landed one with a gotcha lure (also lost a gotcha on a turbo Spanish). both schools sounded around 8 so we packed it in.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bob Sykes*

I got an email from a friend just yesterday with a picture of a humongous redfish that he'd just caught. It looked about 36 inches. I don't know if he released it or not. Probably did so.

Some big redfish are caught out there. Good Luck! C2


----------

